# A $ saving tip - cold air intake apdaters



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey guys, 

I know that some of you have probley bought your selfs something like this off ebay:









You dont need to buy this, your car already comes with one.. its like this..
once you pull off your massive air intake system.. you will see the metal adapter that is already on there. Only problem is its rivited onto the plastic box. I used a flat head screw driver and pryed it off. Next step you can pry off the round part .. again with a screw driver (this is personal choice) if you want to be professional about it all.. drill the rivit out .. and well you have no choice but prying off the round part.. its very easy to get off.. it will look like this once ur done.











And again.. ull end up with the adapter exactly like in the picture above. 
I straighted mine up and painted it black. Screwed it on. Your going to need 4 nuts. thats it.. easy as pie... let me just add I added gasket sealer to the adapter. I wanted to make sure shes virgin tight.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

welcome to ~6 yrs ago's ghettomods.


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

what no good?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

ghetto is all I'm saying....


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> ghetto is all I'm saying....


I don't see any duct-tape... I don't see a clutch cylinder either...Do a 5-speed mod.


----------

